
Get Rich Quick: Build The Best "Photoshop Web Edition(TM)" App -- Sell to Adobe, Google, or Microsoft. - staunch
http://news.zdnet.com/2100-3513_22-6164827.html
======
pixcavator
That seems like a good idea. But what I think is missing in Photoshop is image
analysis features. These features will allow you to take image editing to an
entirely different level. This is a self-promotion, of course  you can read
about some of these features at Pixcavator.com. I have been working on a
technology for computer vision/image mining/image search, but recently I
realized that being able to analyze the image gives you totally new tools for
image manipulation. If somebody is interested in pursuing this, write me a
couple of lines.

------
jwecker
looks like between the three of them they've already got it under control :)

~~~
staunch
Sure they do. One or all three of them will just buy a startup and rebrand its
product.

